# Cutting fret slots with the Stewart Macdonald jigs and blade



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I first started building guitars in the 1980's, I used to lay out the fret slots, and cut them by hand with a sawblade I ground to thickness.

Then, later on I started buying pre slotted boards as I was tired of imperfect slots and the layout process.

Finally, this year I invested in a number of metal templates and the saw blade from Stewmac, so I can now cut my fretboards to several scales but more importantly from whatever wood I want, as well as doing one piece necks if I decide to.

The funny thing is, on my brand new $4000 10" saw (an industrial Sawstop model) I cannot use the 6" fret saw blade as the saw's circuitry cannot be bypassed, and it wont turn on with the blade too far from the safety block/circuitry... so, I bought a contractor Rigid 10" table saw which I will leave set up to cut fretboards. 

I have a Kreg mitre gauge which can be perfectly adjusted to have no slop whatsoever.

I cut the snakewood board to 25" scale for my current project. It works GREAT!

( the template is held to the board blank with two sided tape)


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I got a bade from Shane at High Mountain Tonewood a couple of years ago but never bothered to get the templates...I should order up some and give it a try...Do you use a sanding block to radius?...Thanks for posting...Larry


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am going to make an adjustable jig to sand radius' on my edge sander. Right now, yes, I am doing it by hand with the radius block.

AJC

PS these Stewmac templates are heavy steel and very well cut. Well worth the $$ IMO!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have that same saw in my workshop at home. Excellent for the price


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, the saw blade does what it is supposed to do (mine is cutting correctly). Its ground and files OK - in my opinion. It wont work on my 10" industrial saw due to the fact the Sawstop electronics require the blade to be very close to the electronics unit, and it is only made to accept 10" or 8" blades, the 6" fret blade is too small. It would have worked fine on the two Delta Unisaws I had in my old shop.

For $399, on sale, the Rigid is going to serve me well. I will make a sled for the fret sawing - then it will be ready to rock and roll any time I need it. Otherwise, I cant see any issues.

The templates are sure built to last, thats for sure!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know about vintage scale lengths for Gibson, but the one scale is the exact same as any modern Les Paul. Thats the one I always bought pre-slotted as well. I really like the 25" myself.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The sawstop saw is awesome! It is as well built (heavy castings, good quality components, the blade tilt and up/down is super smooth) and overall as good as any industrial saw I have had or used in the past (several US, Canadian and European made brands).

The sawstop I bought is the "higher end" of the three, ie, the industrial and I cannot comment on the two others although I have heard they are also excellent saws in their own right, without the extra safety of the "stop". I have no regrets whatsoever. I purchased mine through Normand Woodworking Machinery in Mississauga, and it was just under $4000 with the extra length fence and one extension table casting, and a 5 HP 3 phase motor.

Other than not being able to use the 6" fret blade its been great! 

Speakign of blades, I have gotten into my head the last few days the idea of taking one of my good quality steel 10" blades (not carbide, just HSS) and getting the outer 1" reground to cut a 23 thou kerf, and of course re-filed for a finer tooth pattern. Whether I get around to it or not, we'll see, but there is a guy from Hearst who does a lot of my sharpening I will speak to to see if this is possible and how much it would cost.

Always something to try or at least think about trying...

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

